

New Adware Found in Google Play Apps with Millions of Downloads - sachalep
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/03/new-adware-found-in-google-play-apps-with-millions-of-downloads/

======
rahimnathwani
"For instance, antivirus provider Quihoo 360 was one of the targets."

I think they mean 'Qihoo' rather than 'Quihoo'.

"It’s not likely that these companies are marketing their services via adware,
however."

Really? Not if you believe '9 Evil Tactics Used by 360 Safe Browser to Beat IE
in China': [https://www.techinasia.com/360-safe-browser-
malware/](https://www.techinasia.com/360-safe-browser-malware/)

